# starting EMT-B



## nevets_eural (Nov 17, 2010)

just wondering what equipment i would need to purchase. dont really want to use hand me down stuff the class might offer, moderate price range on stuff would be best.. dont want the top dollar items as i am only just starting and will probably lose or break them


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 17, 2010)

There's plenty threads on this, try searching. 

There's not much you need to buy, I didn't buy anything other than the workbook and textbook. They might have you buy a cheap stethoscope, but when I took my class, they had them for us.


----------



## nevets_eural (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah just realized that but thanks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2010)

Ears and a watch... Shears when you get into the field but thats about it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 18, 2010)

Check the syllabus, and if there is nothing listed there, ask the professor on the first day. Probably better to not go off buying equipment if unnecessary.


----------



## feldy (Nov 18, 2010)

Dont buy anything. Maybe a stethescope and a bp cuff if you want to practice taking vitals outside of class (which i would suggest b.c at least in my class we did not spend much time on taking vitals and when i first got on a truck, i did not feel totally confident in my findings). But once you start doing clinicals you def want a scope and a watch. That is all i had and maybe a small notebook and a pen to record pt info for your preceptors.


----------



## nevets_eural (Nov 19, 2010)

ok well thanks everyone for all the info, i was thinking i would need more than just a few basic things. any suggestions on a site that sells quality emt pants and boots


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 18, 2010)

I got my emt pants from Galls.com...Good quality and I havn't had any problems with them.


----------



## derelique (Dec 24, 2010)

*Imho*

Depending on your service, the answers could vary.

I am just starting out myself, and I have been advised that the most important things I can bring to a call is my confidence and good vitals. Therefore being able to get an acurate BP quickly is paramount. Pick up a middle of the road Littman scope and a decent BP cuff. Get yourself a watch the has the ability to countdown timers, so that when your partner says he wants those vitals every 5 minutes, you get them in time! LOL!

Good luck!
D


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm getting a Littmann Master Classic and a Luminox for Christmas, but neither of those are necessary for everyone.


----------

